# Rulers of the Universe



## Pikachu (Sep 2, 2008)

Simple Question: Does anyone know how to become one?

If you're on the list, post that too.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm on, but if anyone tells you, they deserve to be off.

It's something you must discover on your own, young one...

(Although I suppose some retards will come in here and tell you anyway.)


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm on there, but I don't exactly remember how. :P

Although I do have a pretty good idea.


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm on there... somewhere in the 1000's range.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm on there as #800 something. Antipathic Zora, if you need a name.

And I'm not telling you squat.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 2, 2008)

On there as #918. Yay~ I'm special because I'm #918 about of the thousand~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm on there as either Blaziken and Scizor Luver or Victreebel and Scizor Luver.

I think it's in the 900's?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in!  Simple as anything!


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh-ho-ho-ho.

Becoming a Ruler of the Universe is no easy task...


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, until just now I never noticed how far I was up on the list. :0 

I'm 51. It's not the same screen name I use today, though.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 10, 2008)

... :D


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 8th. Not as good a Cryssie, but damn awesome nonetheless :3


----------



## Fredie (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm on there, but I'm only #1123...


----------



## Jetx (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not on there but I'm pretty sure I know how to get onto it.

But I'm not going to.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 10, 2008)

My place is the last three digits of my birth year! Weird...
Nobody is going to tell you how to get there.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 10, 2008)

AHA! I'm #324, as my old alias Latiaslord!

I was bored one day, and did what I had to do. It's not hard, you just have to be patient...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 10, 2008)

#524.
I was only two numbers off in what I though I was.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm number 1148...


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 11, 2008)

1150 here. After the fact I realized that "1150. Number 100" kinda made no sense but paradoxes are always fun

It was easier to cheat in 2004, by the way. Also the actual list of rulers has some interesting clues as to what exactly you're supposed to do (not that I'm advocating cheating by any means...)

lol at the people making a big deal out of it


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm there and no idea what number. But I'm there as EeveeSkitty..


----------



## Nope (Sep 11, 2008)

Number 909. I used 5 minutes to find myself D:

I'm right after Shiny Eevee on there :D


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmmm. I just know there's a link you have to click... but I haven't got a CLUE of where it can be.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 11, 2008)

It couldn't be easier to get on the list if you tried.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Sep 11, 2008)

Espeon said:


> It couldn't be easier to get on the list if you tried.


Aint that the truth? I'm at the very bottom of the list but eh, atleast I'm on it.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 11, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I'm there and no idea what number. But I'm there as EeveeSkitty..


ctrl + f

(also it couldn't be friggin' easier to figure out how to get on the list)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

Hehe, I'm in there now.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 12, 2008)

sad to say it took me a minute to remember that there is in fact a website attached to this forum and that that's what the hell you're all talking about  :(


----------



## DeadAccount (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm number 130 on the list.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm on there, as Bakuphoon said. And if _I_ did it, you know it's easy. :P


----------



## Zeph (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not on there, but I know perfectly well how to. I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm in there somewhere. :P


----------



## coughsalot (Sep 13, 2008)

If you've been on the clue game, then you most likely should know how to get it...


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Sep 13, 2008)

I remember I'm in about the 400s, but I can't find the name I used...


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm 407. Woo :D


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 13, 2008)

Eevee said:


> sad to say it took me a minute to remember that there is in fact a website attached to this forum and that that's what the hell you're all talking about  :(


There are like seven Eevees on the list.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm number 1112.  One off from four 1's.


----------



## o_O (Oct 17, 2008)

I think I'm on there, somewhere....


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm 920.


----------



## Scizor King (Oct 19, 2008)

The King of ALL Scizor has claimed spot #672 for himself!
Seriously, it's easy to do if you can stand any amount of boredom.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't remember what number I am. I'll check now and edit.

I would be further up by maybe a hundred or two if I'd bothered the first time I could have done it. But meh.

1178 Only a few days ago :(
I could have gotten up there maybe 2006 (I think 2006 anyway, dd Rulers of the Universe even exist back then? I don't know.) but I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 22, 2008)

Scizor King said:


> The King of ALL Scizor has claimed spot #672 for himself!
> Seriously, it's easy to do if you can stand any amount of boredom.


Good job, you just gave it away. T_T

Ah, who am I kidding, even those not on the list know how to get on it. (Like me.)


----------



## pancakeswordsman (Oct 25, 2008)

Bye bye Spoilers!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I guess it's okay...  I did kinda overreact.


----------



## pancakeswordsman (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry, I just felt sorry for the poor guy. Just kinda seemed like you were toying with the person's head or something...


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 26, 2008)

I found major hints at 453, 795, and 1118.

Now I'll try to get on it.


----------



## Dame Alex (Mar 28, 2009)

Um...what is this "Rulers of the Universe" jingo you speak of?  And why does it matter if you're on the list or not?


----------



## Orilean (Mar 28, 2009)

=) #1368 i rule the universe with all the other... 1367 people =)


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 28, 2009)

I just became #1373!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 10, 2009)

What's this? It appears I haven't bragged to all you people yet.

No matter!



> 562. shadow_lugia


Well isn't that just dandy :D


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 10, 2009)

> 1566. Pikachu (of Pikachu's Plaza)


Ta-da!


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 20, 2009)

I know but dont care


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 29, 2009)

Numba 1397! And my lips are sealed.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm #1415, under my old user title.

To get in you have to complete the monthly crossword.

That was a total lie.


----------



## brandman (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep, I'm one. I've done this alot but apparrantly the list has been erased and new submittions, so I've done it again and my number is 1634. Check it!


----------



## brandman (Jul 31, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> AHA! I'm #324, as my old alias Latiaslord!
> 
> I was bored one day, and did what I had to do. It's not hard, you just have to be patient...


Nice, you basicily just gave it away... if anyone is smart enough to realize what they have to do. :huh:


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in as 1279. And 1294. And 1319. And 1958. And 1959.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm on there XD I'm Number 335i. Cloudkitty. I won't tell you how to get on there, because if I told you, then you wouldn't be a Ruler of the Universe, you would be a cheater.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am on 2549 and 2860.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Cloudkitty said:


> I'm Number 335i.


Useless idea for Butterfree: add an imaginary axis


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 3, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> Useless idea for Butterfree: add an imaginary axis


I meant that I'm number 3351. I made a new account, which explains my similar username as Cloudkitty because that's me.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 3, 2012)

Have I not posted here already? -_-
I am #3000-and something. But I became one on June 7th if I recall correctly.


----------



## Supersmew (Nov 4, 2012)

I dared my buddy Sh4dowShinx to do something fun on the site... and he got on there! I did too, but for some reason it's being glitchy...  fun...


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 4, 2012)

It's not glitchy; you were doing it wrong. Follow the instructions exactly.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got on there for the second time. Actually, it was glitchy for me, because  my computer would freeze at the last minute.  But I emailed Butterfree, and she helped me.

(I'm 3306. Cloudkitty and 3420. Cloudcat)


----------

